# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Best bot in mop?

## Ebindruid

Which bot is best for wow? That honorbuddy is awful, shadowbot is good but it does not quest  :Frown:

----------


## Dante

Whaat, honorbuddy awful? D:
anyways, http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-limited.html (WRobot - 7 free days and 50 % reduction (limited)) new bot you could try out, from the creator of lazy bot, currently 7 days free

----------


## nerfmeplease

Im assuming since you said quest, you are leveling. Honorbuddy itself doesnt do anything, its all about the quality of the profiles you create/download. which profiles did you use? what went wrong? 

Im 90% sure that no other bot at the moment will quest for you the way HB does. most are just gathering/grinding to level bots.

----------


## Smiie

> Im assuming since you said quest, you are leveling. Honorbuddy itself doesnt do anything, its all about the quality of the profiles you create/download. which profiles did you use? what went wrong? 
> 
> Im 90% sure that no other bot at the moment will quest for you the way HB does. most are just gathering/grinding to level bots.


Not really, most of the problems I have are caused by the bot itself. ( I say this since a simple stop\start usually fixes the problem)

----------


## Ebindruid

> Whaat, honorbuddy awful? D:
> anyways, http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-limited.html (WRobot - 7 free days and 50 % reduction (limited)) new bot you could try out, from the creator of lazy bot, currently 7 days free


Well maybe I don't just know how to use HB, too difficult :/  :Big Grin:  Thx for that link, maybe going to test that one  :Cool:

----------


## jumperu

> Whaat, honorbuddy awful? D:
> anyways, http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-limited.html (WRobot - 7 free days and 50 % reduction (limited)) new bot you could try out, from the creator of lazy bot, currently 7 days free


what sort of lie is this?...the creator of lazybot is Arutha, and i highly doubt that he is in this scene anymore..get ur facts straight..

@op: to answer the op question, so i can be on topic...

you can use lazybot, it's updated and works for the latest patch, it can be fully passive, has only grinding/fly gathering/fishing engines..

----------


## annavande

I personally would not recommend it at all.

----------


## mogollonster

What about a bot just to do MoP dailies?
Any ideas which one is the best?

----------


## layg1990

I have been using Honorbuddy for over a year now and it is the best bot out there. Your problems you have with honorbuddy are not the bot itself, but like someone else already said, its with the profiles. Yes you will get some bugs every now and then, but you must understand you will never get 100% out of a bot or profiles. On the Honorbuddy forums, used Thebrodieman's "The Complete MoP Daily Experience" profile pack. I always used those with about 95% afk compadibility. Kick's Mega Profile Pack 1-90 is one of the only profile packs that are complete right now for afk 1-90 questing. If you run into problems, then just assume the bot is bad, then you shouldnt use a bot period. It is your responsibility to get on the buddyforum and let the creators of the profiles know what you have come across, post logs and detailed descriptions of what happened so they can fix it. Shadowbot is ok, and the bot that will be least likely to get you banned, they are working on questing. But you really cant do anything on your computer while botting since it takes control of your mouse. I know this is an old thread, but I figured people in the future might get some use out of this.

----------

